# My Sign - Ridgewood Manor



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

I made this sign out of 2" foam. The legs are made from pieces of wood i found in my junk room. It is based off of a sign made by the Fright Gallery. It is lit by a fixture made from a short length of pvc tube, wrapped in black tape, and lined on the inside with silver tape to create more reflection. I'm using a flicker circuit made from a florescent light starter and a 40 watt candelabra base bulb.

*full view of sign:*









*detailed view:*









*back of sign (shows florescent starter and lamp):*








*
inside the light fixture:*









*video (NOTE: the light looks much brighter in person, and illuminates the whole sign.):*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty The flicker effect adds to the spookiness.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Creepy effect, I can almost smell the burning insulation. That will make people jumpy!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Well done! I love the aging on the sign and the flicker effect!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I really like that, great work, nice aging and light effect - all works very well together

Si


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, very well done. will look great to adverstise your haunt.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Love it!!! Well done!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

the sign is awesome - very professional looking. I think you did a great job -


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, all!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

well done. Good idea with the light.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice! Great job on the aging.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nicely done, the aging is perfect and the flicker effect is a really cool touch!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice sign.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! I work at a sign shop and that looks better than some of our work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This sign is amazing! Awesome work!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn that is just fine. Very realistic, that will certain get them in the mood.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking sign. Love the weathering.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent work on your sign!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Eeeekim said:


> Wow! I work at a sign shop and that looks better than some of our work.


Haha. Thanks! 

Thanks to everyone else, too.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

nice job !!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very cool. great job!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great job! The light is a great touch!
maybe you could alternate between top lit and under lit for different effect.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The sign is excellent on it's own, the flicker light puts it over the top.


----------

